# Rainbow Trout Lures



## Sportyguy66 (May 31, 2006)

Didn't think you wood Turning Junkies would mind if I posted some Wood turnings I just did. There Made out of Alaskan Yellow Cedar. Sealed with Linseed & mineral spirits. Primer is Binz. I use a air brush to paint them but the dots are applied one at a time with a small paint brush. After there all Painted I apply a clearcoat then I apply a Finish of Devcon 2 ton Epoxy. The length of the lures are 5 1/2".


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I would use one here LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! Those are too pretty to use! Wonder if a gulf coast spec or red would hit one them??? Great job on the finishing too. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep. Black with a Chartrues head. 
Nice work...


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Exactly what they say ,,,They look like Rainbow Trout but will they work on Rainbows? I thought Rainbows were fished for with Flies.

Good looking lure I'll bet they would work on specs too

dick


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Rainbow trout lures work out here on the west coast for LM bass and stripers that love to feed on native and stocked trout, ol sporto sells his plugs to a lot of locals to fish on the American River that just seem to love em. They are probably way to big for specks though as they are about 6-7" long off the top of my head. Well, unless your just going after gators.

I made this rainbow trout plug for a buddy of mine that works on Lake Castaic in California, he has had several bass up to 8lb but no big ones yet as the Department of Fish and Game did not do a lot of trout stocking this year due to renovations to the Filmore Fish Hatchery.


----------

